# Where are you in the post rankings??



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Following on from my thread about there being over 10,000 registered members who have never posted, I thought I would look at something else - where do I sit in the post rankings?

I was amazed to find I am currently the 40th most prolific poster out of 24,000+ members.

So where do you sit?

If you don't know how to find this out it is very easy, just click on members top(ish) right of screen between FAQ and Logout then click on posts twice to get it in sequence 

EDIT - due to my propensity to post A LOT  I have rechecked and am now 38th 

This is not a competition, just for if you are curious as I was, once someone told me how to establish 

Charlie 38th
Dash 57th
T3rbo 20th
phodge 102nd
Redscouse 85th
Mark Davies 247th
wallsendmag 5th
jbell 36th
NaughTTy 18th
Dotti 4th
Hark 19th
Rustyintegrale 17th
Conlechi 21st
ecko2702 56th
Kell 7th
Tim G 99th


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Quiet day in the office Charlie?

I'm 57th 

jammyd, tony_rigby_uk & ecko2702 have all registered after me, but have a higher post count (making them sadder than I, marginally :roll: )


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Still on the first page at number 20


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A lowly 102...but then I do have a life!! :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I am 85th


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

248th. No, hang on - 247th now with this post. So what?

I know it's only brought up as a bit of fun to kill some time, but these are dangerous games. I used to be very active on a popular scuba diving forum. People started making a big deal about their post counts, posting loads of drivel to keep their count high and getting proper upset if a server glitch meant they lost some. Because of that they introduced a 'reputation' system where people could be awarded points from their peers for good posts. The idea was so users could better differentiate good advice from bad, but in practice all hell broke loose! People started getting organised, working in groups to award each other points so they could get to the top of the table. And of course, you could also award negative 'reputation' so there were endless squabbles about whether neg rep given was justified or not and some serious falling-outs resulting in people actually going to the effort of seeking out members to go and give them a smack!

It ruined the forum and I just don't bother anymore. For pity's sake, it's just the internet!

It gets ridiculous, and kicking off a contest for who can have the most posts is the top of a very slippery slope into disaster. Please, let's not go there.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mark if you had read my post properly you would have seen the bit that clearly says

"This is not a competition, just for if you are curious as I was, once someone told me how to establish "

You acknowledge that "it's only brought up as a bit of fun to kill some time" so why not just leave it at that rather than posting about a load of stuff that happened on another forum which has a load of features that this one doesn't? - if you don't like it why post your answer? 

Once again for those who don't read things properly "THIS IS NOT A COMPETITION" - just a bit of fun for those of us who are a bit bored and playing with forum info.

I couldn't really care less if I am 38th or 3800th just thought it may interest a few of us.

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

People want to be on top. If there is a way from making oneself appear superior then you can bet a lot of people will try.

It's the same with computer games. I've seen stats systems introduced into computer games and the effect they have on game play is astonishing. Instead of people playing for the objectives of the game, they play for score. Alas, this is now the norm with new computer games and global online rankings.

I was surprised to find out how high I was in the post counts, considering the short period I've been on this forum - and I've never posted in the "last post wins" type of useless threads (although this doesn't preclude me from posting crap). It does highlight Charlie's point about how few members are actually active.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> 248th. No, hang on - 247th now with this post. So what?
> 
> I know it's only brought up as a bit of fun to kill some time, but these are dangerous games. I used to be very active on a popular scuba diving forum. People started making a big deal about their post counts, posting loads of drivel to keep their count high and getting proper upset if a server glitch meant they lost some. Because of that they introduced a 'reputation' system where people could be awarded points from their peers for good posts. The idea was so users could better differentiate good advice from bad, but in practice all hell broke loose! People started getting organised, working in groups to award each other points so they could get to the top of the table. And of course, you could also award negative 'reputation' so there were endless squabbles about whether neg rep given was justified or not and some serious falling-outs resulting in people actually going to the effort of seeking out members to go and give them a smack!
> 
> ...


With that sort of post Mark, your just trying to bump your post count up


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > 248th. No, hang on - 247th now with this post. So what?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

5th


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> 5th


YOU'RE WINNING YOU'RE WINNING :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Charlie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > 5th
> ...


Wait until the essex mob arrives :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

36th


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

18th :roll:

But then I don't post anywhere near as much as I used to....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think I'm still in the top ten. 7 or 8 I think.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


And your point is exactly? Here we go yet again another dig because I am in the top FOUR and the only one from Essex! What is your problem here? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Charlie said I was winning but obviously you have more posts than I do simples. Try getting rid of that chip Abi.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

i would suggest it's no great honour... :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I'm 4th and proud just as much as I am Essex and proud


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Well I'm 4th and proud just as much as I am Essex and proud


lol.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy sh**t. lol

19



KK I'm off for the night, no more posts from me.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I think I'm being totally dumb here. 

Charlie can you do the honours please...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> I think I'm being totally dumb here.
> 
> Charlie can you do the honours please...


Your 17th Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm being totally dumb here.
> ...


How the hell do you do it?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Click once then click again on the 'post' bit


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Rankers :roll:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I reckon I can go up two places to 18th if I try really hard in a non competitive way :lol:

Only 220 posts needed... now where is that 'two fingers story thread'


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

21st 

i need to get out more 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mr big is being unusually quiet.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm....... not bothered.

I used to be bothered about post counts when I was about 12. Used to post in random topics, just to increase my count.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Mr big is being unusually quiet.


c'mon what you done with him?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

holy crap I'm at 56 didn't think I had that many posts to be honest


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Dotti said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Mr big is being unusually quiet.
> ...


maybe he only posts useful posts....? *shock horror*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

manphibian said:


> maybe he only posts useful posts....? *shock horror*


Not another one dear lord! :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

a little banter and non-useful posts here and there helps the day go quicker im sure! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't stand lame blokes with no f'kin humour on this forum. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Charlie said:


> You acknowledge that "it's only brought up as a bit of fun to kill some time" so why not just leave it at that rather than posting about a load of stuff that happened on another forum which has a load of features that this one doesn't? - if you don't like it why post your answer?


I made my point right at the start just as a word of warning. It's not a criticism. That forum I told the story about was really useful and a wonderful source of information and contacts - just like this one in every respect. But all it took was one day someone doing just exactly what you have done - they discovered how to find out who'd posted the most. Like you have done they started a thread just for a laugh - and that's all it was to start with - but in less than 12 months that forum was destroyed by it. It still exists, but today instead of being a friendly community it's now a fractious place of petty bickering and bitter and spiteful score-settling.

I posted my placing because as just a laugh it is harmless - I simply recount my experiences in an effort to keep it that way. I would hate to see this forum disintigrate in the same manner. That's all.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well sod it, I know I don't post constructive posts  . Sod it, I know there are a few who hate me on here for that also  . In fairness I have no reason to be hated, I am a mum and a wife and I like a little giggle and feel to be completely serious all the time isn't too healthy, we all need a little lift from time to time and a bit of colour and fresh air we breath especially if this place is constantly full of too much geeky car techno postings and threads 8) . That is why it has an off topic and a flame room oh yeah and the powder room [smiley=whip.gif] . I am a nice person in the flesh which is why so many on here who have met me in person like me and post nice responses back to my useless posts because they know I'm a scatty female regardless of post count [smiley=dizzy2.gif] . That said, I do only try to post nice stuff about peoples cars, I only bitch back if someone is nasty to me and try to be as helpful where possible if I know about something [smiley=toff.gif] .

My post count to me makes no difference in fairness [smiley=book2.gif] . I come on here to learn the negative what can go wrong with my TT to make me aware not being very mechanical. I enjoy other peoples mods  . I like to see how life in general is with everybody elses TTs and interest in varied posts people have to say about their lives which I very much enjoy. Always good to put the name to the face at a meet also and discuss their posts they have written about car related or not. [smiley=gossip.gif]

I try to make light on this forum where possible [smiley=wings.gif] . Sometimes this forum needs a bit of light hearted laughter with too much serious mod chat going on and how much money has been spent and what people own. That is what the mk1 and mk2 section is for - for the more serious topics.

Chill out guys. Post count is good fun ESPECIALLY WHEN YOUR 4TH LIKE ME and probably the silly daft arse joker of the forum with a warped sense of humour having made so many daft post counts over 7 years on here  [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Abi who on here could hate you!? You have about as many smiles as you do words in that reply :lol: I don't think post count means much really as people with high post can still scam you if you purchase something which I always think the higher the post's the more legit they must be.

PS abi sent you a message on facebook :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Right I am off to sleep of the alcohol


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Deary me :roll:

I wish people could take things as they are intended and not go off on one - what started as a simple curiosity for me has attracted a lot of unnecessary guff - shame :-(

Mr Big is busy fitting bathrooms and bedrooms to the new extension under strict orders from 'er indoors 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Charlie the post count statistic has been a round for years :? it's not exactly a new feature and those who care to wonder round the forum will stumble across it :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

abi - think we should stick to "the powder room" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Charlie the post count statistic has been a round for years :? it's not exactly a new feature and those who care to wonder round the forum will stumble across it :roll:


Abi I know it has been around for years, I just didn't know that you could put it into order until someone told me  - natural curiosity made me check my own position and that is what generated the thread - not any sort of competition or ooh ooh look at how many posts I have made more the shock at where I was out of 24,000+ registered members.

Some seem to have misinterpreted the motivation for posting whereas most seem to have understood it is simply intended as a bit of fun for those that are interested out of nothing more than curiosity.

Those that are not interested need not post and can spend their time posting on other threads that do interest them 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Abi I know it has been around for years, I just didn't know that you could put it into order until someone told me  - natural curiosity made me check my own position and that is what generated the thread - not any sort of competition or ooh ooh look at how many posts I have made more the shock at where I was out of 24,000+ registered members.
> 
> Some seem to have misinterpreted the motivation for posting whereas most seem to have understood it is simply intended as a bit of fun for those that are interested out of nothing more than curiosity.
> 
> ...


Course it's fun and I'm still 4th  That's so cool though being 4th 8)


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Abi I know it has been around for years, I just didn't know that you could put it into order until someone told me  - natural curiosity made me check my own position and that is what generated the thread - not any sort of competition or ooh ooh look at how many posts I have made more the shock at where I was out of 24,000+ registered members.
> ...


Just don't tell your friends in 'the real world' [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

manphibian said:


> Just don't tell your friends in 'the real world' [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif]


What friends! :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Charlie, for pity's sake I'm not having a go at you! The first thing I did was join the fun and say where I was in the table. All I did then was add a word of warning for people to not start taking it too seriously because I'd previously seen a very good forum ruined by it. That's all. I know I'd feel like a right idiot if in six months time we were having the same problems the other forum developed and I was thinking I'd seen that coming but hadn't said anything. In the same position would you have said nothing?

So that's all it was. No need to take the hump over it - which ironically kind of illustrates the point.


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

*thread locked to preserve sanity and prevent arguments*

PS I'm now awaiting my ban for impersonating a moderator  dammit, "cooler 3 days" ......


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

burn_the_witch said:


> *thread locked to preserve sanity and prevent arguments*
> 
> PS I'm now awaiting my ban for impersonating a moderator  dammit, "cooler 3 days" ......


LOL - Trev very nice 

Mark - I haven't got the hump with you at all mate  or anyone else for that matter - I have far more important things to worry about - like how to pay for the wedding , it's just that the scenario you described would be impossible with the way the current forum fomat is set up - there is no facility to do what you described - also I felt it was unnecesary scaremongering at this stage 

We are all entitled to our opinions and this is the place to say them, I just happen to disagree with what you said that's all 

Big hugs and kisses :-* :-*

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

the forum has turned to s**t [smiley=end.gif]

It is actually soooooooooo boring when everyone is getting at everyone all the time, if its not 're-posts', its posting in the wrong section or member or non-member.

Just lighten up a bit people or we will all be old and grey and still bringing up the same boring boring issues and picking holes in people for being human, so for the sake of all thats right and proper, grow up you bunch of girls!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

99th. I've cut back a bit lately :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Tim G said:


> 99th. I've cut back a bit lately :wink:


LOL I have noticed Tim - any decision on the wheels side of things or have I missed a post? I shall add you to the list which as you might notice is not put into post rank order 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm under WAK and on top of Wallsendmag  ... Wallsendmag make the most of it [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Charlie said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > 99th. I've cut back a bit lately :wink:
> ...


Been too busy to consider much car stuff lately TBH, or get on here much  Stupid work :x


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

7th .............................. in the 'H's :roll: 

Overall, I've NO idea :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Dash said:


> Quiet day in the office Charlie?
> 
> I'm 57th
> 
> jammyd, tony_rigby_uk & ecko2702 have all registered after me, but have a higher post count (making them sadder than I, marginally :roll: )


whats this about me not having a life :roll:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't even know where to look to find out where I rank :?

I don't know about being one of the most prolific - but I am certainly one of the longest serving members of the 'community', been a member here since March 2001!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dash said:


> People want to be on top. It's the same with computer games. I've seen stats systems introduced into computer games and the effect they have on game play is astonishing. Instead of people playing for the objectives of the game, they play for score. Alas, this is now the norm with new computer games and global online rankings.


cough..modern warfare 2..cough


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dash said:


> Quiet day in the office Charlie?
> 
> I'm 57th
> 
> jammyd, tony_rigby_uk & ecko2702 have all registered after me, but have a higher post count (making them sadder than I, marginally :roll: )


 :lol: :lol: Guilty  I'm not much further ahead than you in posts


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

head_ed said:


> I don't even know where to look to find out where I rank :?
> 
> I don't know about being one of the most prolific - but I am certainly one of the longest serving members of the 'community', been a member here since March 2001!


I explained how to find out in the first thread mate, as I didn't know either 

"If you don't know how to find this out it is very easy, just click on members top(ish) right of screen between FAQ and Logout then click on posts twice to get it in sequence "

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

A very poor 134th for me


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

:roll: 592 :roll: Wow that took some counting :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

31st. Ahead of you Charlie, am I really THAT sad? :roll:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

81st


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> 31st. Ahead of you Charlie, am I really THAT sad? :roll:


Sheldon I hate to break it to you buddy, but yes, you really are sadder than me and that is pretty sad in itself 

Charlie



UKRPG said:


> A very poor 134th for me


Amateur 

Charlie



Jamo8 said:


> :roll: 592 :roll: Wow that took some counting :wink: :lol: :lol:


That is commitment in itself mate 



head_ed said:


> 81st




Charlie


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've fallen a LONG way from my #1 of the good old days!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jampott said:


> I've fallen a LONG way from my #1 of the good old days!


And no hope of catching up with Andy either 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> Still on the first page at number 20


I'm 19th now :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Still on the first page at number 20
> ...


Bloody hell you're so sad who cares :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am still 38th :lol:

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Bloody hell you're so sad who cares :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You started the thread :lol: :lol: :lol:

I don't care really but it looks good on my CV


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

phodge said:


> A lowly 102...but then I do have a life!! :lol:


I've gone down to 103!!!  [smiley=bigcry.gif]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell you're so sad who cares :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


It was somewhat ironic :roll: :lol:

I hadn't even thought to add it to my CV, good thinking Batman :lol: :lol:



phodge said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > A lowly 102...but then I do have a life!! :lol:
> ...


Oh my god oh my god Penny - get posting, any old crap will do :lol: :lol: :lol: have a great meet tonight 

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Charlie said:


> get posting, any old crap will do


I'll follow your lead on that one then!! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > get posting, any old crap will do
> ...


Touche my dear 

Charlie


----------

